# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  اريد ان احفظ متن فى الفقه الشافعى

## احمد حامد الشافعى

اريد ان احفظ متن فى الفقه الشافعى
فهل احفظ متن ابى شجاع النثرى
ام  نظم متن ابى شجاع للعمريطى 1000تقريبا
ام نظم بن رسلان 
وانا اميل للنظم فأيهما أختار

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

................

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعتاد الشافعية على البدء بحفظ متن أبى شجاع وهو متن يسير سهل الحفظ يشبه فى سهولته المنظومات فتوكل على الله ولا تضيع وقتك فى اختيار هذا المتن أو ذاك فما من متن إلا وفيه نقص عن متن آخر وإلا وفيه زيادة عن غيره وهذا المتن قد خدمه الشافعية المتأخرون فعليه شروح مختصرة كشرح ابن قاسم الغزىوهو الذى يفضل قراءته مع المتن ابتداءًا ثم المتوسطة كشرح الخطيب الشربينى ثم الحواشى كحاشية البجيرمى على الخطيب وغير ذلك  والبعض لا ينصح به لأنه كان قبل تحرير المذهب على يدى الشيخين الرافعى والنووى ولكن صنيع العلماء وعنايتهم به يخالف ذلك  والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

لكن النظم ولا النثر

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

النثر هو الذى أعنيه  وفقنا الله وإياك

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

أرجو ان لا أكون أثقلت عليك ولكنى أجد راحة فى حفظ نظم العمريطى على متن ابى شجاع
فما رأيك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

حفظ النظم لا يختلف من حيث المنهجية عن حفظ النثر؛ بل لعل حفظ النظم أفضل (أقصد نظم العمريطي) من وجوه:
- أولا: أن النثر أسهل من النظم
- ثانيا: أن العمريطي مبدع جدا في نظمه من حيث الرونق والسهولة
- ثالثا: أن العمريطي استدرك معظم المسائل التي خالف فيها القاضي أبو شجاع المعتمد في المذهب
- رابعا: أن العمريطي له زيادات في بعض المسائل
وعيبه الوحيد أنه طويل نسبيا (1220 بيت) وقد كان يمكنه الاختصار فيه لكنه لعله آثر سهولة اللفظ على تقليل الأبيات

فأنصحك أن تستعين بالله وتحفظ النظم، ولا يقال إن عيبه قلة الشروح؛ لأنه يمكن الاستعانة بشروح الأصل كما لا يخفى.

وسوف أبدأ قريبا إن شاء الله في كتابة النظم مع النثر مع ضبط المتن؛ على غرار ما سبق في موضوع الأخ الفاضل فتح الباري (الكوكب الساطع مع جمع الجوامع)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا أبا مالك إذا قالت حزام فصدقوها  ***  فإن القول ما قالت حزام ولكنى أميل فى هذه المسألة خاصة إلى حفظ متن أبى شجاع ، النثرَ عنيتُ ، ربما لأنى أزهرى شافعى وهو المتن المعتمد أو المقرر فى المرحلتين الإعدادية والثانوية ثم رأيت العلماء يبدأون به منهم ممن أذكره الآن السيد أحمد الحسينى الذى جمع كتاب الأم ونشره ووضع عليه شرحه المعروف المفقود - فيما أعلم - المسمى إرشاد الأنام إلى بر أم الإمام وإنما استشهدت بهذا الفقيه خاصة لأنه متأخر جداً وقد ترجم هو لنفسه فى بدايه كتابه ( دفع الخيالات فيما جاء على القول الوضاح من مفتريات ) فذكر مامعناه أنه أراد أن يعرف فقه الأضحية فسأل الفقهاء من أصحاب والده فنصحوه بالبداية بقراءة ذلك فى متن أبى شجاع ثم شرحه لابن قاسم فدل على أن هذا هو المتبع عندهم ، والله أعلم . هذا ، على أن للنثر فوائد لا توجد فى النظم ، والأمر فى النهاية قريب من قريب واختلاف الأذواق والطباع أمر طبيعى كما قيل : تَعَشَّقْتُها شمطاء شاب وليدها  ***  وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب المهم فى النهاية أن يبدأ الطالب ثم ليستعن بالله والله الموفق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا أبا مالك إذا قالت حزام فصدقوها  ***  فإن القول ما قالت حزام ولكنى أميل فى هذه المسألة خاصة إلى حفظ متن أبى شجاع ، النثرَ عنيتُ ، ربما لأنى أزهرى شافعى وهو المتن المعتمد أو المقرر فى المرحلتين الإعدادية والثانوية ثم رأيت العلماء يبدأون به منهم ممن أذكره الآن السيد أحمد الحسينى الذى جمع كتاب الأم ونشره ووضع عليه شرحه المعروف المفقود - فيما أعلم - المسمى إرشاد الأنام إلى بر أم الإمام وإنما استشهدت بهذا الفقيه خاصة لأنه متأخر جداً وقد ترجم هو لنفسه فى بدايه كتابه ( دفع الخيالات فيما جاء على القول الوضاح من مفتريات ) فذكر مامعناه أنه أراد أن يعرف فقه الأضحية فسأل الفقهاء من أصحاب والده فنصحوه بالبداية بقراءة ذلك فى متن أبى شجاع ثم شرحه لابن قاسم فدل على أن هذا هو المتبع عندهم ، والله أعلم . هذا ، على أن للنثر فوائد لا توجد فى النظم ، والأمر فى النهاية قريب من قريب واختلاف الأذواق والطباع أمر طبيعى كما قيل : تَعَشَّقْتُها شمطاء شاب وليدها  ***  وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب المهم فى النهاية أن يبدأ الطالب ثم ليستعن بالله والله الموفق


وأنا كنت درعمي 

وقد  جربت المتن فكان أفضل من النظم  في الحفظ  ناهيك عن أنه لفظ فقيه 
وسيكفيك الفهم فيه سريعا والشروح على ألفاظ أبي شجاع 
فاستعن بالله وابدأ بأيهما لكن المهم أن تحفظ ولا تتنقل بن النظم والمتن فيضيع العمر سدى "فلا أرضا قطع ولا ظهرا أبقى 
فاستعن بالله وامض على بركة الله مستعينا طالب مرضاة الرب بالحفظ فالعم عبادة مستقلة  وكرر محفوظك خمسين على السبحة غن استطعت بابا فهو حسن والكتاب صغير الحجم جام النفع 
والله يعينك

----------

